# A77mII   ISO Test



## Stevepwns (Jul 31, 2014)

EDIT: Something is wrong with the HTML code... so I posted links to the pics on Flickr. MODS  if you can fix that I would appreciate it.

Ok,  sorry this took so long.  Ive been crazy busy at work and in life.  But here are 2 shots.  The first one is before the edit.  

ISO 3200, and 6400. Anyone that has an A77 knows using a shot at 3200 is worthless.....  With the MII  you see a complete upgrade and totally usable.  If you have any questions, let me know, Ill do my best to answer.  I have a $hit tone of pictures to go through from this last week, The MII is a huge jump in ISO performance dare I say giving the 7100 a run for its money.  I was forced to buy this sooner than I wanted to after dropping my A77 in the river while at Cunningham Falls....  after testing it, Im not even mad.  Id love to here your opinions from other A77 Owners. 

Before the edit. 

ISO 3200
F4.0
1/640 

Tamron 70-200 F2.8 at 150mm  (the old model)

Click the link to see the full size



ISO 3200 Test Before Edit-00463 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


After a quick edit

https://flic.kr/p/oxsvFd



ISO 3200 Test After Edit-00463 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr



OK here is one shot before and after at 6400.  Not usable for anything other han a snapshot, but still showing how far the A77mII has come as far as IQ.

F7.1
1/640
ISO 6400

Tamron 70 - 200mm F2.8  at 85mm  (old model again)

Before edit:



ISO Test before Edit 6400-00442 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr

After Edit:



ISO Test After Edit 6400-00442 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ConradM (Aug 1, 2014)

Welp, I'm impressed..


----------



## BGeise (Aug 1, 2014)

Have been waiting for this. ISO 3200 is definately usable. Not sure I am ready to upgrade just yet though


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2014)

dont use html code, use the bb code.


----------



## ConradM (Aug 1, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Have been waiting for this. ISO 3200 is definately usable. Not sure I am ready to upgrade just yet though



Yeah that ISO 3200 shot is comparable to my a77 @ ISO 1600 or so.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 1, 2014)

It's ok, does not look a match for the A7

iso6400






iso 16,000


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 1, 2014)

Its not in the same league as the A7,   the 2 arent anywhere near comparable.  Its like comparing a mustang to a Mercedes.....


----------



## gsgary (Aug 1, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> Its not in the same league as the A7,   the 2 arent anywhere near comparable.  Its like comparing a mustang to a Mercedes.....



I don't have a Mustang but i do have a Mercedes just clocked 175,000 miles and still going like a dream


----------



## ConradM (Aug 1, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> Its not in the same league as the A7,   the 2 arent anywhere near comparable.  Its like comparing a mustang to a Mercedes.....



Yeah weird comparison.


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 1, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> > Its not in the same league as the A7,   the 2 arent anywhere near comparable.  Its like comparing a mustang to a Mercedes.....
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2014)

LOOKS PRETTY GOOD at 3200, I'd say. There was a time when 3200 meant gobs and gobs of chroma and luminance noise and a crap image...those days are clearly behind us now.


----------

